# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Актуальное интервью» с генеральным директором «Белтелекома» в эфире телеканала «Беларусь 1» /ВИДЕО/

## ByFly

3 июля Белтелеком отметил 20-летний юбилей. От телефона и телеграфа в 1995 компания выросла в одну из самых технологичных в Восточной Европе. Беларусь стала лидером в СНГ по индексу развития информационно-коммуникационных технологий. О достигнутом и планах в Актуальном интервью рассказал генеральный директор Белтелекома Сергей Сиводедов.  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

